# Quick comment about Oberon... (WAS Still Waiting....)



## SuziPatrick06 (Mar 12, 2010)

8 days since Oberon was shipped & still not here but I did get my skin this weekend..now I just need a kindle for it to cover & a cover to cover that..lol


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

May depend on how you had it shipped.  I always have it shipped by USPS.  It seems to get here faster that way.


----------



## SuziPatrick06 (Mar 12, 2010)

That's how I had it shipped..my hubby seems to think its because we live in PA & its coming from CA..I'm just a very impatient person..lol


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

That does seem like a long time though.  
Do you have a tracking number?
deb


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

That seems like a long time, even if it was sent First Class. Priority would be even faster. If it was sent Priority, you'd be able to track it.


----------



## SuziPatrick06 (Mar 12, 2010)

I did use priority mail..they did not provide tracking number when I got confirmation email sent from Oberon..I got a confirmation that it was shipped & there was a  website to see confirmation which was stamps.com..according to that site it is still in CA..should I contact Oberon or wait til end of week?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Personally, I would contact Oberon.  I received mine much faster than that.  I'm in West Virginia.  
At least ask for more tracking information.  They are a great company, with good CS.  
Keep us posted.
deb


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I would definitely contact Oberon, but I also wanted to say that I LOVE your skin, it's absolutely gorgeous  !!!!!! Which Oberon have you picked to go with it?


----------



## SuziPatrick06 (Mar 12, 2010)

I request information at the USPS website..they said I would have information about my package in 4 hours..so I'll wait to see what it says before I do anything..thank you all your help..hubby just doesn't understand the urgency of wanting to have it in my hands..lol

Neo~I got the bold celtic in fern..I'm Irish/Scots married to a 90% Irishmen..I love the color..so excited it was added to that design


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

That will definitely be pretty...and worth waiting for too!


----------



## SuziPatrick06 (Mar 12, 2010)

Just got a reply from USPS..still staying my package is in CA..shot an email to Oberon.. which means now that I did that my package will arrive tomorrow..lol..that's my life..just when I go through all the proper channels it always seems I just need to be patient..that's my other problem..I'm not very patient..Kindle is a birthday present from my parents..I'm ordering on Friday..my birthday isn't until April 30th..


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

At least you would have it.  And if it doesn't come tomorrow I would definitely have Oberon on the phone so they can do some checking on their end.
Good luck.
deb


----------



## SuziPatrick06 (Mar 12, 2010)

I'll keep you all posted..once again..thanks for your input..this is a great place to converse with people..


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Not a problem.  We love helping out where we can, and making new friends.
What part of PA are you in, if I may ask?
deb


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Bold Celtic in fern?  Ooooh!  Please post pictures of that.  I'm waiting to see what new covers are coming, but if nothing grabs my fancy, I'm going for one of the Celtics in a green.


----------



## SuziPatrick06 (Mar 12, 2010)

Deb~I live in Pittsburgh..home of champions & Heinz Ketcup..although I prefer the ketcup over the champions..only Pittsburgher who goes shopping when Steelers are on..no lines..lol


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm in Weirton.  My DF (dear finance) works in Pittsburgh, and his lives in Pennsbury (sp) and works at Bayer.
I love to shop in Robinson.  DF's family are big Steeler fans.  I can take it or leave it. 
deb


----------



## SuziPatrick06 (Mar 12, 2010)

Deb~ I actually live 5 mins from Robinson..that's where I do all my shopping..have you been to the new shopping center Settler's Ridge..not many stores there yet but I love love love the new Market District..plus the movie theater there is divine!!


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

YOur package is making a detour and stop in Hawai


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have been to the new Panera's, but not any of the other stores.  DF's sister went to the grand opening of the Giant Eagle and said it was crazy.  I'm dying to try PF Changs.  I've never been to one.  
deb


----------



## SuziPatrick06 (Mar 12, 2010)

got email from oberon that they are looking into it..if my cover is making a trip by way of hawaii..i'm surper jealous since I've never been west of ohio..lol

Deb~if you are planning to go to PF Changs(which is fabulous) you may want to call ahead..DH & I went there one night & it was a 2 and a half hour wait & this was at 7pm..during the day not as bad of a wait..if you like oriental food there is another good place in the shopping center across from IKEA call Ichaban..they cook right in front of you there..very good..I've eaten almost everywhere out there except Dikta's so I'm happy to give some insight


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds like there may be a Pittsburgh area meetup in the future!  

Suzi, my dad was from near Uniontown, PA....love the Pittsburgh area!

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I like Ya Fei at the Robinson Town Center.  Great food, great service, wonderful portions.
deb


----------



## SuziPatrick06 (Mar 12, 2010)

I would love a meet up in the 'Burgh when I get my Kindle!!!
Besty~3 of my best friends live in Uniontown area..all graduated high school from there..its my home away from home..where was your dad from?
Deb~You have found another place I've never eaten at..I'll have to try it sometime.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

SuziPatrick06 said:


> 8 days since Oberon was shipped & still not here but I did get my skin this weekend..now I just need a kindle for it to cover & a cover to cover that..lol


patience is a virtue


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SuziPatrick06 said:


> I would love a meet up in the 'Burgh when I get my Kindle!!!
> Betsy~3 of my best friends live in Uniontown area..all graduated high school from there..its my home away from home..where was your dad from?
> Deb~You have found another place I've never eaten at..I'll have to try it sometime.


My dad, many years ago (1940?), graduated from high school in Perryopolis, I believe, near Brownsville. My grandparents, when I visited them, lived in a wide spot in the road called Grindstone. Dad was born in a narrow spot in the road called Star Junction.  Grampa was a coal miner, gramma was a quilter!

Betsy


----------



## SuziPatrick06 (Mar 12, 2010)

Besty~I know those places well..what a small world..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It is a small world.  I met a woman in a restaurant one time through my sister-in-law (who knows everyone).  She said she was from PA.  I asked "where?"  She said near Pittsburgh.  I asked, "where?"  She said near Uniontown.  I asked "where?"  She was in Brownsville but never thought someone would have heard of it, or Uniontown...LOL!

Depending on the date and my energy level, I might be persuaded to take part in a Pittsburgh meetup....

Kindle & Oberon watch!!!  Yay!!!!

Betsy


----------



## SuziPatrick06 (Mar 12, 2010)

Besty~I'll actually be down your way next month..friends are treating me to a weekend in D.C. for my 30th birthday..any good places we should check out?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

What dates are you going to D.C.?  We're planning a meet right now for the 22nd of April.  
deb


----------



## SuziPatrick06 (Mar 12, 2010)

I'll be in D.C. on the 24th & 25th.. ..oh well..i'm sure there will be another meet up someplace close for me some other time.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Ahhh, just missed it.  
There are some from the Pittsburgh area, but I'm not sure if they're regular posters.  
I'm definitely up to a meet at some point in the Pittsburgh area.  
After you get your K we'll work on it.
deb


----------



## SuziPatrick06 (Mar 12, 2010)

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## SuziPatrick06 (Mar 12, 2010)

Some of you know I've been patiently( ) waiting for my Oberon cover via USPS..well sent an email to Oberon about how its been over a week & a half & still no package..they got back to me saying that USPS has it on its lost list..Oberon is now sending me a new one via UPS..just wanted to say a big thanks to them & give them a thumbs up for customer service!!
Suz


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

So glad you were able to work it out and your new case is now finally on its way.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Suzi,

Keep us posted!  (I merged this with your original thread Still Waiting....so that people would know the full story, and changed the subject.)  In case you didn't know, you can change the subject of your original post to indicate "Update" so that people will know there's new info!

Betsy


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

One thing I've noticed about "tracking" with USPS, is that, on the website, they generally "track" on the day it leaves its starting point, and then again, on the day it arrives at its destination, but unlike UPS, not all points in between. So even though it's really moving, it doesn't look like it.


----------



## SuziPatrick06 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks Betsy~ still kind of new to this whold message board thing..when it comes i'll make sure i post pics..


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Lost -- I bought a book (a real one) for my mom once and it never showed up. The seller gave me a full refund. About 8 weeks after the refund, which was about 4 weeks after the order, the book showed up! I notified the seller paid her and all had a happy ending. The book went overseas (according to the stamps on the package). What a story to tell, if it could have talked.

Some sellers do not indicate their name on the return label for the simple reason that the product gets stolen. Sad, but true.


----------



## SuziPatrick06 (Mar 12, 2010)

KINDLE IS HERE!!!!!!  will post pics of her(Keegan) when she's fully dressed..already in love


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Suzi,

I am so excited for you....I can read the excitement in you, and remember the feeling of it myself! Welcome to the world of all things KINDLE!!!!

Enjoy!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Happy Dance for you, Suzi.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woooohooooo!

How exciting!  What are you reading?

Betsy


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## SuziPatrick06 (Mar 12, 2010)

betsy~not reading anything quite yet..downloading the classics..huge jane austen fan..so i'll probably start with pride & prejudice..going to check out the suggestion board.

Deb~i actually did a little jig when fed ex guy handed me the box..probably thought i was a nut job..he just doesn't understand..lol


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Deb~i actually did a little jig when fed ex guy handed me the box..probably thought i was a nut job..he just doesn't understand..lol
[/quote]
 I don't think anyone really does understand until they get one themselves and/or they want one when mine was delivered last may I sent my wheelchair into a few spins and my brother just looked at me like I was crazy and still does when he see's me with my kindle he just shakes his head. Course no one in my immediate family really reads aside from me so I'm sure thats part of it to


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

SuziPatrick06 said:


> Some of you know I've been patiently( ) waiting for my Oberon cover via USPS..well sent an email to Oberon about how its been over a week & a half & still no package..they got back to me saying that USPS has it on its lost list..Oberon is now sending me a new one via UPS..just wanted to say a big thanks to them & give them a thumbs up for customer service!!
> Suz


I am glad to hear they are replacing it so you dont have to wait on USPS to find it


----------



## AmberA (Mar 8, 2010)

OMG so many people from da burgh! I live in Beaver County--- worked in Robinson for a while and go there TONS! We are obsessed with Bocktown right now which is near Target. The best chicken salads! Love that we have PF Changs too!


----------



## AmberA (Mar 8, 2010)

SuziPatrick06 said:


> Deb~ I actually live 5 mins from Robinson..that's where I do all my shopping..have you been to the new shopping center Settler's Ridge..not many stores there yet but I love love love the new Market District..plus the movie theater there is divine!!


Oh and I agree: Market District is lethal to my wallet & the digital screen in the new theater is quite possibly the best thing to movie theaters since popcorn!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

USPS "tracking" info is really just pick-up and delivery confirmation -- nothing 'bout a package's movement between the two points.

Another small world story.  In the late '60s when I was still just a young thing, I had to work with a considerably older woman.  She had sharp features and strong personality.  I was scared of her.  But one day she said she was going to Iowa to see relatives.  (We were in Chicago.)  I asked her where in Iowa as both my parents were from small farming communities in NE Iowa.  "You never heard of it."  "Where in Iowa?"  Again, "You've never heard of it."  "Where?"  "Monona."  "You mean that little community next to Luana?"  (Luana and Monona are very small communities.  Population app. 150 - 200.  Luana was my father's hometown.  I had relatives there.)  My co-worker's jaw hit the floor!  Turns out our relatives knew each other.  Maybe had married?  Of course, we became good buddies after that.  And from then on, when my parents and I went to Luana to see relatives, we took my co-worker with us.  Ya just never know.


----------



## dobes (Feb 22, 2010)

So where are the pics? I am thinking of getting the Bold Celtic in fern for Mother's Day, and I'd love to see it in action!


----------

